

Ask YC: Good place to play chess online - robmnl

I want to play chess with a family member over the internet. Can anyone recommend a simple place that allows me to do that? Preferably without registration.
======
e1ven
RedHotPawn has been fun for my friends and I.

One of my favorite features is one that we're also implementing for Chron X-
The Game sends an email everytime your opponent makes a move.

This allows you to play a game slowly over time if you want, or play at the
same time for hot and fast chess action ;)

~~~
robmnl
that's cool, I'll give that a go :) thanks

